# 12 volt alt windmill



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it possible to make power, well of course it is, with a small wind mill and a 12 volt automotive alternator?I just got a 60' tower for free and thought about trying to get my feet wet with some 12 volt power. I know it won't make a lot of power but atleast something to get me started. Could I make a prop for this or should I buy or reuse an existing prop? I thoght for now, just a light bulb or a small fan or something to get my alt energy juices flowing. Let me know what u think please.

Ponyboy
:shrug:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

there was a posting on this site not long ago where someone was building systems using 8 inch pvc to make the props.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Auto alternators are designed to produce power at too high of RPM for direct connection to a prop, and a gear/belt/chain drive adds complexity. Rewinding an alternator might be a good idea. Lots of websites with info on small home-built units. If I were doing one, I would use Hugh Piggot's ideas and build the alternator from scratch.


----------



## justmyluk (Apr 28, 2005)

WisJim said:


> Auto alternators are designed to produce power at too high of RPM for direct connection to a prop, and a gear/belt/chain drive adds complexity. Rewinding an alternator might be a good idea. Lots of websites with info on small home-built units. If I were doing one, I would use Hugh Piggot's ideas and build the alternator from scratch.


WisJim is correct... An automotive alternator is designed to but out high amps at high RPM's (around 3000). Go to ebay and type in "wind generator". Look for the GM alternators that have been reworked with permanent magnets (they are called PMA's-Permanent Magnetic Alternators) and designed for producing 12 volts at much lower RPM's (around 300 to 500). It will be well worth the investment ($150 to $200)


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey great ideas, I'd like to find that post on the props from 8" ABS. And I'll have a look on ebay for a PMA. Is it hard to rework them yourself? I have a couple of working alts here and am pretty handy, maybe it is something that i could do myself with a little guidance.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Would a vertical shaft and a horizontal prop be easier, to avoid making a swivelling electrical connection?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Would a vertical shaft and a horizontal prop be easier, to avoid making a swivelling electrical connection?



Direct drive is more efficient. Adding the gearset will lose a few % efficiency.

The vertical shaft will add a tiny bit of swivel to the windmill - it will tilt itself out of the wind just a tad as it spins the shaft. This also ever so slightly decreases it's efficiency.

For a home-made experiment yup the vertical shaft will work.

For a big real setup, it would decrease your output a little bit - which isn't ideal for getting max payback on investment.

--->Paul


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

a fairly cheap alternative for direct drive would be an Ametek PM dc motor 
30- 70 volt they makea good match for pvc blades as well .


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

on a different laptop so no favorite list, but vela creations had a good thing on making a cheep windmill off a treadmill motor and making blades from pvc, can probally find it on some of the alternative fuels sites
also on makezines site too


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

Good web site for building wind gens:
http://www.scoraigwind.com/

Gary


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

these folks used to have a kit, but it looks like they quit making them. i think this is the link to the directions for building them though.

http://www.velacreations.com/chispito.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Hugh Piggot at the www.scoraigwind.com site is one good wind guru.

The stuff he builds are NOT toys.

They have to be good to with stand the coastal winds of Scotland.


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> Hugh Piggot at the www.scoraigwind.com site is one good wind guru.
> 
> The stuff he builds are NOT toys.
> 
> They have to be good to with stand the coastal winds of Scotland.


That looks like a good site Jim


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes it tis

For all the DIY's
I wanted real bad to attend Hugh P's week long work shop one time. They were going to construct one of Hugh's designs of a turbine based on a truck brake drum as the "magnet can".
Alas, the price tag for the class and the travel all the way out to WA state (coastal area) kept me from doing so.

I haven't heard of Hugh P. having another "workshop" here in the states but if he does, I would highly recommend it. You would leave knowing how to build something that IS NOT a toy.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> Yes it tis
> 
> For all the DIY's
> I wanted real bad to attend Hugh P's week long work shop one time. They were going to construct one of Hugh's designs of a turbine based on a truck brake drum as the "magnet can".
> ...


I built a version of his 10ft axial flux alternater slightly modified 
two magnet discs each containing 16 1"sq x1/2" thick neos and 12 coils with a cut in RPM of 175 . its starts charging in 10mph winds and is in full furl at 25 mph . Our average wind speed is roughly 14 mph . Not a huge power plant but was a good starting point . hope to manage a pair of 22ft mills some day .


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Didn't one of the back-to-the-land magazines such as "Back Home" or "Backwoods" or sopmething like that, have a series of articles on building one of his style of wind generators? I know that they had it on display at their exhibit at the Wisconsin Energy Fair the last 2 summers.


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

WisJim said:


> Didn't one of the back-to-the-land magazines such as "Back Home" or "Backwoods" or sopmething like that, have a series of articles on building one of his style of wind generators? I know that they had it on display at their exhibit at the Wisconsin Energy Fair the last 2 summers.


I can't find either one of those mags, Jim. Any one have any idea where to find them???????????


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Try this www.backwoodshome.net

I don't recall the article that WisJim is thinking about.


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Jim. That looks like a good site.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

If I remember I will look up the magazine that the article was in, as I picked up a copy of one of the issues at the energy fair. Now if I can just remember to look, and more importantly, if I can find it in the rubble that is my desk at home.


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

something about home made generators. I have seen the generators that they make from truck wheels. You have got the magnets glued to the inside of the wheel. What if you took the wheel, which has the bearing in it and added to the width of it with spokes or plate metal, and used, say a ring from a 6' or 8 ' pipe to put the magnets in? 
I know this would be a large disc to block wind, but it loohs like you could form a spinner, such as those on an airplane prop and it would increse the air to the blades. 
Wouldn't that cause it to produce electricity, not only at a slower speed, but even a higher voltage??????? 
I am also wondering if you could use the perimeter of a water wheel to mount the magnets on, and completely do away with any gearing!!!!!!! :shrug: 
Just some of my stupid ideas again, LOL.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Stupid ideas . . . . .perhaps

But if a guy named T A Edison hadden't persued a bunch of "stupid ideas" . . . . . . . . .where would we be . . . . .???

Far to many *people* have stopped thinking.
watching tee vee is far easier than thinking.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The series of articles about building a wind generator, that I recalled, is in "Backhomne" magazine, 4 issues starting with the Jan/Feb 2005, through July/Aug 2005, numbers 74 trhough 77.

http://www.backhomemagazine.com/BackHome_backissues.html


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot Jim. I have never seen this mag in the book store or on any shelves in any other stores. 
I hope it is good articles because I just spent $15 for the 4 of them. If I like them, and knowing me, I probably will, I will go ahead and get a subscription for them. 
Thanks again
Dennis


----------

